# Brauchbare Werkstatt im Kölner Westen



## Dipidolor (6. Juni 2008)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die letzen ausführlichen Threads zu diesem Thema vier Jahre her sind und die andere Rheinseite mir eindeutig zu weit ist, stelle ich diese Frage hier mal wieder rein:

Da ich nun rund zwei Jahre meinen Esel nicht weggebracht habe und nun auch ein Neukauf ansteht, stehe ich wieder vor dem altbekannten Problem. Wo lasst ihr an euren Rädern schrauben, oder ist der Ruf der Kölner Werkstätten nach wie vor so schlecht wie er in alten Foren beschrieben wird? 

Wo kann im Zweifelsfall auch Versenderbikes guten Gewissens hinbringen?

Gibt es ausser vom ADAC sonst noch Schrauber-Kurse hier in der Gegend?

Freue mich schon auf viele gute Antworten zum Thema ;-)

Gruß, 

der Dipi


----------



## hama687 (6. Juni 2008)

Ist zwar nicht im Westen, aber ichz kann dir den Zweirad Doktor in Köln Merheim empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Juni 2008)

Und wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, noch ein wenig weiter zu fahren, kann ich dir den hier empfehlen: Bikeshop Moitzfeld
Übrigens auch uneingeschränkt Versenderbike-tauglich. So nebenbei bietet er in Kooperation mit SportsInTeam auch Schrauberkurse an. Dies allerdings ausschließlich im Winter/Frühjahr.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Und wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, noch ein wenig weiter zu fahren, kann ich dir den hier empfehlen: Bikeshop Moitzfeld
> * Übrigens auch uneingeschränkt Versenderbike-tauglich.* So nebenbei bietet er in Kooperation mit SportsInTeam auch Schrauberkurse an. Dies allerdings ausschließlich im Winter/Frühjahr.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Dipidolor (7. Juni 2008)

Hat sonst keiner von euch einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

Wir machen alles selber.

Bekanntermaßen soll (hörensagen) Breuers Bikebahnhof in Köln Longerich eine empfehlenswerte Adresse sein.


----------



## Henrie (7. Juni 2008)

Gelbe Seiten.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

Henrie schrieb:


> Gelbe Seiten.



Du erkennst eine gute Werkstatt am Eintrag in den gelben Seiten?


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Und wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, noch ein wenig weiter zu fahren, kann ich dir den hier empfehlen: Bikeshop Moitzfeld



Oh Stefan,

das darfst Du doch nicht so laut sagen - in der Saison ist ja so schon kein Termin zu bekommen 

@Dipidolor
Zwischen Cafe Central und Ring gibt es einen kleinen Laden, in den ich letztens reingestolpert bin - suchte etwas Klamottiges. Spruch vom Ladenmenschen "sorry, alles für das Rad, aber nix für den Fahrer". Im wesentlich ist das eine Werkstatt. Wenn ich bedarf hätte, dann würde ich den mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Oh Stefan,
> 
> das darfst Du doch nicht so laut sagen - in der Saison ist ja so schon kein Termin zu bekommen
> 
> ...


Meinste den in der Lindenstrasse? Da kannste sicher ein Hollandrad hinbringen, dass Problem ist, dass diese ganzen Läden nicht wirklich Ahnung von Hydraulik und Federung haben.


----------



## deman (7. Juni 2008)

Mehrere Freunde von mir gehen bei "größeren" Reparaturen zu Cycle Werx und sind da bisher zufrieden, auch was Service und Kulanz angeht.
Ist aber eher Kölner Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (7. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Du erkennst eine gute Werkstatt am Eintrag in den gelben Seiten?



Ich glaube der gute Henrie erkennt schon lange nix mehr.


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Meinste den in der Lindenstrasse? Da kannste sicher ein Hollandrad hinbringen, dass Problem ist, dass diese ganzen Läden nicht wirklich Ahnung von Hydraulik und Federung haben.



Zeig mir einen, der das hat. Gabeln und Dämpfer werden (fast) immer zum Hersteller oder Servicepoint eingeschickt. Die meisten anderen Sachen sind bei einem Trekkingrad auch nicht anders als bei einem MTB.
Ich denke, man kann schon unterscheiden zwischen den normalen Arbeiten an/mit Kurbel, Kassette, Kette, Schaltung, Laufrad usw. und den "höheren" (eben Hydraulik und Federung). Die "normalen" Sachen sollte jede Werkstatt problemlos erledigen können - nur das meiste davon kann man dann auch wieder selbst und braucht die Werkstatt nicht


----------



## Ommer (7. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der gute Henrie erkennt schon lange nix mehr.



ist er nicht weiblich = Henriette


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> ist er nicht weiblich = Henriette



geht's jetzt um Rechtfertigung oder um grammatikalische Korrektheit?


----------



## Ommer (7. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> geht's jetzt um Rechtfertigung oder um grammatikalische Korrektheit?



Es geht um Werkstätten im Kölner Westen, die wohl recht dünn gesät sind, ich hätte da noch eine im rechtsrheinischen Wipperfürth, RR-Bikes - www.rr-bikes.de - ist hervorragend 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2008)

Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem Fahrradcenter Hürth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

Dünn gesät sind sie im Kölner Westen nicht; empfehlen ist aber eine andere Sache.

Vielleicht sollte man mal wissen, welche Bedürfnisse der Threadersteller denn überhaupt hat.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem Fahrradcenter Hürth



Da habe ich gestern Gott sei Dank zwei Schläuche zu kaufen bekommen, nachdem ich mit'm Rennrad durch 'ne zerdepperte Flasche gerauscht bin und feststellen durfte, dass der mitgeführte neue Schlauch einen Riss hatte.

Die waren zumindest freundlich und haben mir anschließend mit'm Kompressor die 8bar reingehauen.


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Die waren zumindest freundlich und haben mir anschließend mit'm Kompressor die 8bar reingehauen.



Kein schlechter Ansatz - aber das Radel aufpumpen ist für eine Werkstattempfehlung noch etwas dünn


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn dein Problem?


Mal nur so nebenbei: hatte letztes Jahr einen Rahmenwechsel beim BOC (Bruch, Gewährleistung), der wurde korrekt durchgeführt. Insofern kann man auch diese Werkstatt durchaus in Betracht ziehen. Ein Tretlager zu montieren schaffen die tadelos, auch einen Steuersatz.


----------



## deman (7. Juni 2008)

Gibts BOC noch?
Wenn ja, wo sind die hingezogen?


----------



## Dipidolor (7. Juni 2008)

Die Frage geht in folgende Richtung: Ich plane mir in absehbarer Zeit ein neues Bike zu zu legen. Hier der Link

Derzeit schwanke ich aber noch zwischen einem Versender und einem "Werkstattbike". Da ich lange Zeit keine Werkstatt mehr beehrt habe, ist meine Erfahrung in dieser Richtung sehr gering. Daher stellt sich für mich aber auch die Frage: Ob ich mit einem Versenderbike auf so viel Service und Erfahrung verzichte, oder nicht.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Gibts BOC noch?
> Wenn ja, wo sind die hingezogen?



Venloer Strasse.


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2008)

Dipidolor schrieb:


> Ob ich mit einem Versenderbike auf so viel Service und Erfahrung verzichte, oder nicht.



Mein erstes Versenderbike (Radon) war auch mein erstes MTB. Gekauft natürlich vor Ort im Laden (auch deswegen dieses Versenderbike). Ist ein Versenderbike welches nicht versendet wurde überhaupt noch ein Versenderbike 
Und auf welchen Service habe ich gegenüber all den anderen Fahrradkäufen, die ich in meinem Leben schon getätigt habe, verzichtet?


----------



## Schnegge (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

die Suche nach 'ner guten Werkstatt ist ähnlich wie die nach 'nem guten Arzt. Das hat viel mit Vertrauen zu tuen. Man gibt ja schließlich recht große Werte aus der Hand. Und lange auf's bike verzichten kann man in der Rgel auch nicht. Ich hab bisher gute Erfahrung mit Eschbike gemacht. Auch wenn das Angebot im Laden mehr auf Laufkundschaft ausgelegt ist, steht mit Frank ein kompetenter Mechaniker (und MTBler) in der Werkstatt.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Dipidolor (8. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Und auf welchen Service habe ich gegenüber all den anderen Fahrradkäufen, die ich in meinem Leben schon getätigt habe, verzichtet?



Zumindest beim Bikebahnhof in Longerich versucht man die Radkunden durch besonderen Service (Nachjustage drei Wochen nach Kauf, etc) an sich zu binden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Juni 2008)

Dann geh da doch hin, hat doch schöne Räder im Angebot.


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Juni 2008)

Dipidolor schrieb:


> Zumindest beim Bikebahnhof in Longerich versucht man die Radkunden durch besonderen Service (Nachjustage drei Wochen nach Kauf, etc) an sich zu binden.



Das bietet der Laden bei mir um die Ecke auch an, trotzdem würde ich da kein Fahrrad mehr kaufen.  

Der Bikebahnhof in Longerich hat einen guten Eindruck auf mich gemacht, auch wenn ich dort bisher nur Kleinteile gekauft habe.
Auch ein Beratungsgespräch was ich mit einem Ohr mitgehört habe, war ganz kompetent.


----------



## joscho (8. Juni 2008)

Dipidolor schrieb:


> Zumindest beim Bikebahnhof in Longerich versucht man die Radkunden durch besonderen Service (Nachjustage drei Wochen nach Kauf, etc) an sich zu binden.



Stimmt, jetzt wo Du es sagst. Kostenlose Fahrradinspektion innerhalb von x Monaten. Normalerweise kostet die Inspektion ca. 25,- EUR. Und bei dem Rad meiner Frau hakte die Schaltung NACH der Inspektion :-( 
Ne, da spar ich lieber ein paar hundert Euros und gehe zu dem Mechaniker meines Vertrauens wenn es nötig ist  Weil darum geht es hier. Ob der Laden toll ist spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## zmz (9. Juni 2008)

Radlager in Nippes ,Ecke Mehrheimer und Sechzichstr. Reparieren alles von Kinderrad bis Differential von Dreirad.


----------



## TedStryker71 (10. Juni 2008)

Moin,
also empfehlen kann ich Radhaus K am Hansaring, da hat man beim Bikekauf 2 Jahre Inspektion FREI. 
Außerdem GUT Bike Gear http://www.bike-gear.de/ in der Stolberger Str. 366-368, kleiner Laden der noch relativ neu ist - hier schraub der Chef Torsten selber - guter und freunlicher Service und auch mal die Möglichkeit über den Preis zu reden, der eh super fair ist. (auch für Bikes und Zubehör)


----------



## Cityracer (11. September 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Das bietet der Laden bei mir um die Ecke auch an, trotzdem würde ich da kein Fahrrad mehr kaufen.
> 
> Der Bikebahnhof in Longerich hat einen guten Eindruck auf mich gemacht, auch wenn ich dort bisher nur Kleinteile gekauft habe.
> Auch ein Beratungsgespräch was ich mit einem Ohr mitgehört habe, war ganz kompetent.



Also die Erstinspektion ist doch wohl bei vielen Händlern im Neupreis mit drin und daher kostenlos.

Den Bikebahnhof fand ich *vor* dem Fahrradkauf auch gut.


Kann jemad was zur Werkstattleistung (Justage, Bremsen, normale Wartung) beim Portz am Ring sagen?


----------



## TedStryker71 (13. September 2008)

Geh zu Bike Gear und Grüß Torsten (Besitzer) von mir:
http://bike-gear.de/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## Schmiddi07 (14. September 2008)

Cityracer schrieb:


> Also die Erstinspektion ist doch wohl bei vielen Händlern im Neupreis mit drin und daher kostenlos.
> 
> *Den Bikebahnhof fand ich vor dem Fahrradkauf auch gut.
> *
> ...



Also ich bin auch nach dem Fahrradkauf mit den Jungs da sehr zufrieden   Hast du schlechte Erfahrung gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## Cityracer (14. September 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> Hast du schlechte Erfahrung gemacht?
> 
> Gruß



Ich sach mal so, zumindest wurden die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt   

Allerdings war ich Neukunde und habe auch nur 1.400 Euro verbraten. Vielleicht wäre das nach 3 Rädern und höherem Umsatz besser geworden. 

Das "Winterrad" kaufe ich aber aufgrund der gemachten Erfahrungen  definitiv woanders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geod2 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

in Longerich kann ich, neben dem Radladen am Bahnhof Longerich, vor allem noch Pützfeld an der Longericher Hauptstrasse empfehlen. Mir wurde dort immer kompetent und nett geholfen. Und kein ZEG mitglied.

Gruss
geod


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (11. Februar 2009)

das Problem ist doch, das man als Reparaturwerkstatt einen Zweiradmechanikermeister einstellen muß, den haben aber die wenigsten Händler


----------



## Schildbürger (11. Februar 2009)

Ein Titel sagt noch nichts über das Können der Person aus.
Das sagt mir meine Lebenserfahrung. Was ich für einen Mist von so manchem Meisterbetrieb gesehen habe. 
Den größten Murks sehe ich im Nachbarsgarten, wenn ich über den Zaun gucke.
Er war neu eingezogen und hatte ohne groß die Angebote zu vergleichen den Auftrag vergeben, wir hatten im einen empfohlen, ging im aber nicht schnell genug, der beißt sich heute noch in den Allerwertesten...
Als ich die beiden habe arbeiten sehen, hätte ich die von der Baustelle gejagt, waren aber der Chef (Meister) und sein Helfer...
Sorry für OT... Zum Thema Fahrräder + Händler habe ich hier im Forum schon mehr geschrieben.

Edit: Leider braucht man hier in DL für alles einen Schein, ob es was bringt oder nicht und dann kommt noch die Handwerkskammer usw..


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. Februar 2009)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Geh zu Bike Gear und Grüß Torsten (Besitzer) von mir:
> http://bike-gear.de/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1



Hallo. Ich bin neu in Köln und suche neben schönen Strecken im Westen auch einen neuen Schrauber meines Vertrauens. Kann das sein, dass es den Laden nicht mehr gibt, oder ist er umgezogen? Bei der Adresse gibt es kein Haus, geschweige denn einen Laden.


----------



## TedStryker71 (27. Februar 2009)

ja stimmt der laden ist leider zu! 
Fahren schau mal in den Thread Touren im Kölner Westen - da gibt es einiges - fahre da auch regelmäßig habe nur gerade aktuell wenig Zeit.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. Februar 2009)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> ja stimmt der laden ist leider zu!
> Fahren schau mal in den Thread Touren im Kölner Westen - da gibt es einiges - fahre da auch regelmäßig habe nur gerade aktuell wenig Zeit.



Danke, dann bleibt mir, wie ich das sehe, als neuer "Vertrauensmann" wohl der Bikebahnhof in Longerich.

Ansonsten, zum Fahren, werde ich mich in näherer Zukunft mal im Fred Touren im Kölner Westen melden.

Gruß Fliewatüüt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (27. Februar 2009)

Oder eben www.radhausk.de, die sind Cube Händler - was für Dich ja evtl. interessant wäre...


----------

